# Going back to GTMO?



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 12, 2021)

I was a Corpsman, stationed at the GTMO hospital, 1971-72. I was also the brig corpsman, and ambulance driver.  At that time, GTMO was isolated. NO cable TV, no radio, no phones to the US, except by military satellite. The weather was great, but you were cut off from everything. I had truly bizarre experiences. It was stuff that could only happen in the Navy. For example, the day they were going to throw me in the brig, I was made "Corpsman of the Month", by the same people. And I had to get a security clearance to pick up the weather report (Classified), and bring it to the radio station, so they could broadcast it. There are so many memories of GTMO. Now, 50 years later, I wanna go back to GTMO. Apparently, civilians may visit the base. Have you ever been stuck in some god forsaken place, that you now want to go back to?


----------

